# Any good Distortion pedal,something New!



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Being a bit tired of my Big Muff pi n boss Ds-1...i was wondering is you could 
helpme find something.
since internet came along all kind of crazy stuff is available to buy,and i been playing those pedal like forever...so im not really up to date
Magazine are a source,but i always ended up thinking they are corporate sale out...since all gear reviewed get always great rating,then i check harmony central..pretty much the same
Iam really not in to metal,so all those should be not considerate please
thanks
Frank


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Check out the Marshall Guv'nor. Quite cheap and very natural sounding -- not exactly tons of gain on tap, but it has a thick, bold tone to it. I also use it as a boost/EQ for soloing.

I also have a Big Muff, and between it, the Guv'nor and my amp, I'm pretty much covered for everything up to old-school metal.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Lot of options - depends whatyou want and how much $$ you have to spend.

Have a look at the Radial Tonebone stuff. I used to have a Tonebone Classic and it sounded good. Hot British is a bit gainy for me, but you might like it? Good clips on their website.
http://www.tonebone.com

Or, you're in Quebec, Greg at http://www.solidgoldfx.com does a bunch of good stuff, and his prices aren't insane either, _especially_ for what you're getting.
http://www.solidgoldfx.com/high_octane.php
http://www.solidgoldfx.com/superdrive.php
http://www.solidgoldfx.com/superduperdrive.php
http://www.solidgoldfx.com/minmo.php 

Other than that, OCD, all the Barber gear, I pretty much sold off all (well, most) of the rest after I got a HAO Rumble. Tube Driver is good too (especially into a muff). GoudieFX does some nice stuff too.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Dev..it is really the kind of answer i was lookin for.
Solidgold could be what iam lookin for
Nice stuff


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Seymour Duncan Lava Box is a sleeper of a deal with oodles (I just wrote "oodles"!) of good tones. I find myself using it more and more, and it sounds great combined with the amp distortion.

The Marshall Guv'nor is another regular on my board. I dealt a Marshall Jackhammer last year as it was a little too metal for my tastes, but it was very good. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> Lot of options - depends whatyou want and how much $$ you have to spend.
> 
> Have a look at the Radial Tonebone stuff. I used to have a Tonebone Classic and it sounded good. Hot British is a bit gainy for me, but you might like it? Good clips on their website.
> http://www.tonebone.com
> ...


The superduperDrive...OLALA..and the Agent13 fuzz Would have to be consider


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Did someone ever tried ''The Rat'' dist. pedal its from the 80's or so?
Thanks 
Frank


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Another big vote for Greg's pedals, superb.

As for the Rat pedals, if you can get an 80's one, they are really cool, if not i'd go with the BYOC:

http://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/store/page1.html


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

FrankyFarGone said:


> Did someone ever tried ''The Rat'' dist. pedal its from the 80's or so?
> Thanks
> Frank


I miss my Rat. I had a small-box vintage Rat and it was awesome. I traded it for a vintage Green Big Muff, which is now sitting on the shelf. I'm playing less gain-y type stuff nowadays, so the Muff isn't too useful, but the Rat can be set for everything from light grind to full-blown distortion. I *highly* recommend the Rat, but only if you can find a vintage one (small or big box), because the newer Rat IIs aren't very good.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

I found those browsing a little www.Metalpedals.com
(Metal as being made of...not the metal music)

i really think that a few may sound even better than greg stuff actually


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

I need something Fat hot and crunchy...not sum that end up a bit frigid..cold hi gained stuff?
The superduperdrive may sound like this when push too much..from the demo IMO


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

FrankyFarGone said:


> The superduperDrive...OLALA..and the Agent13 fuzz Would have to be consider


Good choice! He's on the board here too -- good (and smart) guy. I think his prices are crazy good too. I'm holding out for the 76 fuzz ... he said he might put a superfuzz option in the next run.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Still the Demon Drive (the newer version) from www.metalpedals.com
seem to defend him self
i really like the option of 2 outputs 1 being w the effect the other dry
cool for runing 2 amp at the time..n dail-in from clean to drive
i got the same issue on my digitech whammy...n like it


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Franky I use a Tonebone Classic, and it's a top notch pedal. From Tweedy goodness straight to Hell, if that's your thing. I just about never use the third gain setting, but that's me. The clips at the Radial site really don't do it justice. I find it works best once you get your power tubes really cookin'. And 
if your stuck with an anemic SS amp, it helps a lot. 

Shawn.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

That would be the kind of tone iam lookin forhttp://www.metalpedals.com/dd_crazy_mode.mp3
sdsre


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

FrankyFarGone said:


> That would be the kind of tone iam lookin forhttp://www.metalpedals.com/dd_crazy_mode.mp3
> sdsre


That... sounds like ass.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

DeleriumTrigger said:


> That... sounds like ass.


Hahaha, I gotta agree...that was _not_ impressive at all. Like I mentioned earlier, find yourself a vintage Rat, or maybe even a MXR Distortion+ and you'll find a whole range of usable tones.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> Hahaha, I gotta agree...that was _not_ impressive at all. Like I mentioned earlier, find yourself a vintage Rat, or maybe even a MXR Distortion+ and you'll find a whole range of usable tones.


Thats a mxr script on sterioid!


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

The design of this circuit was based on an MXR script on steriods with the addition of the tone control for highend and extended distortion. Choose between vintage silicon diodes and modern germanium diodes. You can set a crunch setting for your rythems and using the foot switch D-Drive for lead. A very cool pedal with a twist, you can choose to run the pedal normal or split the output to sending the clean bypass to a second amp or another channel on your fender twin amp. This will let you dial a perfect clean tone and then have your distortions come through the second channel EQ to your liking... you can have fun with pedal...

*True Bypass Foot Switches*Alpha Pots*22 Guage Wire*Totally Hand Made*SwitchCraft Jacks*Rubber Feet*Metal Knobs *Hammond Enclosure*Custom Boad*Point to Point*


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

+1 on Greg at SolidGold FX he is a really nice guy to deal with and if you have patience and money he can build you everything you want! I have my eye on the agent 13 too...look like a nice monster!!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I like to make sure that my amp can cover most distortion territory on it's own - if it needs a boost for death metal, i'm more than happy to accomodate.

www.bodenhamer-electronics.com. - modded DS-1 to sound like a JCM800-in-a-box  (i use a TSovChaos )


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Budda said:


> I like to make sure that my amp can cover most distortion territory on it's own - if it needs a boost for death metal, i'm more than happy to accomodate.
> 
> www.bodenhamer-electronics.com. - modded DS-1 to sound like a JCM800-in-a-box  (i use a TSovChaos )


Do you have sound clip for the ''bloody murder'' ?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I don't, but when i scrounge the cash and get mine i will be making one 

but as i said, i get my dirt from the amp - the TS just gets it into death metal territory, and gives me a different overdriven tone when used with the clean channel.


----------



## EL34POWER (Jan 16, 2007)

MI audio tube zone. Best damn pedal i ever got


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Rugburn said:


> Franky I use a Tonebone Classic, and it's a top notch pedal. From Tweedy goodness straight to Hell, if that's your thing. I just about never use the third gain setting, but that's me. The clips at the Radial site really don't do it justice. I find it works best once you get your power tubes really cookin'. And
> if your stuck with an anemic SS amp, it helps a lot.
> 
> Shawn.


Sadly it happen to offten,where the demo is kinda lame,regarding the quality of the device.
the Tonebone is no exception i guest


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i didnt think that sound clip sounded bad- kinda like a rangemaster with a fuzz pedal or something-
maybe try some kinda boost pedal before a bit of distortion?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Those guys makes awsome effect. i got the pinnacle 2 from them


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

fraser said:


> i didnt think that sound clip sounded bad- kinda like a rangemaster with a fuzz pedal or something-
> maybe try some kinda boost pedal before a bit of distortion?


I allready have a LPB-1 that shoot in a Big muff pi...n got tired of it


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

al3d said:


> Those guys makes awsome effect. i got the pinnacle 2 from them


Are you talkin about metalpedals?


----------

